# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  نتائج  الشامل

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*لمعرفة نتيجتك في امتحان الشامل للدوره الشتويه 2007\2008 اضغط على الرابط التالي علما ان البحث حسب رقم الجلوس* http://registration.bau.edu.jo:7778/shamel/
*و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور 

وبالتوفيق للجميع بالنجاح

----------


## m7amad alomari

الف شكر اخ عمار القسايمه

----------


## m7amad alomari

بس في مشكله الرابط مش شغال  
بليز وضع رابط جديد

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

العفوا محمد العمري..

لكن الموضوع قديم و الرابط  من موقع جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه وكونه قديم مش فعال..

----------


## مهندالاردني

مشكور

----------


## بياض الثلج

قلبي وقف بس شفت العنوان 
انا لسه ما امتحنت
والله يوفقهم وينجحهم اللي امتحنوا

----------


## baqas

بالتوفيق

----------


## العاشقة ال

يارب اشوف الروابط

----------


## ayad

a;vh
شكرا

----------


## راشد احمد راشد

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## محمود عصام

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور

----------


## jarwanpikatsho

على راسي بس الموقع تاع العلامات مو راضي يفتح كيف بدي اشوف علامات الفصل الثاني ول خبروني

----------


## نضال عرار

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً  :Eh S(9):

----------

